
If you want to be rich, first stop being so frightened - dmon
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/article1084093.ece
======
davidrodgers
I disagree. Fear is one of the two major forces at work in a startup (the
other is faith).

There are legitimate fears--these are the risks. Fear that you'll run out of
money. Fear that you've picked the wrong people to work with. Fear that you'll
be beat to market. If you don't have some measure of fear, you're ignoring
risks, which makes your failure that much more likely.

~~~
davidw
Yes, but you wouldn't start anything in the first place if you were *afraid* -
you would get a nice steady job at a big stable company.

------
henryw
He speaks humorously with a good point (Go do it!). I don't think someone just
starting up should be in the same state of confidence as he is, but his
attitude towards working hard is noteworthy. He can speak whatever he wants,
how he wants. That's a nice freedom. Picking up his book on Amazon with
Founders at Work. Even if I don't learn something from him, I'll at least be
amused, http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0091912652/ref=dp_olp_2/103-9496918-3879027

~~~
henryw
An update on the book. I'm almost done reading it, and I would like to say
that it's a really amusing book (not the Anthony Robbins type). Some take
aways (I'm not saying I agree with them all. I could agree, but I'm just
saying I'm not saying that.):

1) You gotta really really want to make money, more than you want to be happy
if needs be. Be compulsively determined.

2) Don't try to cheat the IRS.

3) Delegate. Hire smarter people than you, and pay them very well, but keep
ownership.

4) Get rich. Give it away.

5) Timing is very important, more than talent?

6) Execution is more important than the idea. Just go do it.

7) Self-belief is priceless. Confront doubts for facts.

8) Time is the most important thing.

------
seijitanaka
Those fears can be legitimate, but I don't think they're favorable, because
there are alternative and positive forms of motivation to deal with those
situations. Fear also overrides logical thinking, which can't be good for
business.

